# Smoked potato soup ???



## hotroder69 (Dec 15, 2014)

Has anyone smoked taters for tater soup?

thanks


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 15, 2014)

I have smoked taters but not for soup.

It would work great I bet.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2014)

I've added smoked bacon, smoked ham, smoked ham hocks, and smoked pulled pork to my potato soup. Never smoked taters just for the soup though.


----------

